# Can you do something with these pics



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

i can do you one. but im not sure when it will be done.
maybe within this week.
What did you want written on it? i can find nice quotes/poems, or if you would just like a name on it. :wink:


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

Thanks that would be great. No rush just when ever you get the chance.
As for what i would like on there it is really up to you a saying/ poem, her name what ever you think is best. But if you need to know her name it is A Tall Dark Gal, or Sassy which ever.

Thanks again
XX


----------



## Pemmy (Sep 9, 2007)

I could do one if u would like, if you mean in traditional pencil and paper, but I cant do computer pics. Just tell me which one,


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

no worries!  oh yeah and i forgot to ask would you like a siggy, (and an avy?) or would you like a big picture made. with all of the pics in one?


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll try a sketch.


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

Thanks again everyone.
Ok.
PEMMY: Thanks that would be great. h it is up to you wich ever pic you like the best.

CHESTNUTEVENTER: Umm yep,lol. IDK (you would think i would know what i wanted if i posted this up lol) What do you think??? It is really up to all of you beacue yous are the ones nice enough to do it for me. Thanks

FUTUREVETGIRL: Thanks that will be great.

What ever you guys decide to do. Thanks for having a go.

XX


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd4/Jumpergirl913/Banners/Sassy.png


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW thank you heaps Winter Filly that looks absolutely FANTASTIC.
Very, very much appreciated. 

Thanks again.
XX


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

heres a siggy i made fou yoou, sorry it took a bit, ive been busy :wink: let me know if you would like a bigger sized picture anytime, im quite happy making them  










its so hard to make i good one, because of how small the siggy has to be :lol: :wink:


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

OOHHH thanks a ton Chestnuteventer. That look fantastic. Greatly appriciated.

XX


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

I had a try at a siggy 












Those are _beautiful_ pictures by the way SO hard to choose which ones to use cuz they are all so great!


----------



## Horse_Chick (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

Thanks Amigo82 that looks great, very, very happy.
Thanks

XX


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I just did a drawing of the first one... it's not exactly my best drawing. Oh well, though. The horse looks a bit fat and the head is messed up . I thought I would post it anyway.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

All great work everyone! I am always amazed at how gorgeous some of the work that is done is. Well done!


----------

